# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قانون جوازات السفر (97 / 1959 )

## المستشار11

قانون جوازات السفر
قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 97 تاريخ 3/5/ 1959
المادة 1
لا يجوز لمن يتمتعون بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة مغادرة أراضي الجمهورية أو العودة إليها إلا إذا كانوا يحملون جوازات سفر وفقاً لهذا القانون.
ويجوز الاستعاضة عن هذه الجوازات بإجازة مرور أو إجازات حدود أو ما شابهها، وذلك في الحالات التي يحددها وزير الداخلية بقرار يصدره.

المادة 2
يجوز لوزير الداخلية بقرار يصدره أن يوجب على من يتمتعون بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة قبل مغادرتهم الأراضي الحصول على إذن خاص ((تأشيرة)) وله أن يبين حالات الإعفاء من الحصول على هذا الإذن ويحدد في هذا القرار شروط منح الإذن والسلطة التي يرخص لها في منحه ومدة صلاحيته وقيمة الرسم الذي يحصل عنه بشرط ألا يجاوز مبلغ جنيهاً واحداً أو تسع ليرات سورية.

المادة 3
لا يجوز لمن يتمتعون بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة مغادرة الأراضي أو العودة إليها من الأماكن المخصصة لذلك، وبإذن من الموظف المختص بالرقابة ويكون ذلك بالتأشير على جواز السفر أو الوثيقة التي تقوم مقامه.

المادة 4
يقلن وزير الداخلية بقرار منه الأماكن المخصصة لدخول الجمهورية العربية المتحدة أو الخروج منها.

المادة 5
جوازات السفر التي تصدر باسم الجمهورية العربية المتحدة هي:
1 ـ جوازات السفر الدبلوماسية، 2 ـ جوازات السفر الخاصة، 3 ـ جوازات السفر لمهمة، 4 ـ جوازات السفر العادية.

المادة 6
يجوز أن يحل محل جواز السفر الوثيقة التي تمنحها إدارة الحج للحجاج المسلمين من رعايا الجمهورية العربية المتحدة خلال موسم الحج والجوازات والتذاكر البحرية التي تصرفها وزارة المواصلات (إدارة التفتيش البحري) لبحارة السفن والتذاكر الشخصية التي تصرفها وزارة الحربية (مصلحة الطيران المدني) لهيئة قيادة الطائرات.

المادة 7
تصرف جوازات السفر لمن يطلبها من الأشخاص الذين يتمتعون بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة الثابتة جنسيتهم أصلاً أو بشهادة جنسية من وزارة الداخلية.

المادة 8
يعين بقرار من وزير الداخلية بموافقة وزير الخارجية شكل جواز السفر ومدة صلاحيته وطريقة تجديده وشروط وإجراءات منحه وقيمة الرسوم التي تحصل عنه بشرط ألا تجاوز مبلغ خمسة جنيهات أو 45 ليرة سورية، كما يبين حالات الإعفاء منها كلياً أو جزئياً.

المادة 9
لا يجوز لمن يحمل أية وثيقة سفر باسم الجمهورية العربية المتحدة دخول بلاد غير مدونة في الجواز أو الوثيقة ما لم يحصل على إذن بذلك من وزارة الداخلية أو ممن تفوضه الوزارة في ذلك.

المادة 10
تختص وزارة الداخلية بمنح وتجديد جوازات السفر الدبلوماسة والخاصة والمهمة، وتختص وزارة الداخلية وقنصليات الجمهورية العربية المتحدة في الخارج بصرف وتجديد الجوازات العادية.

المادة 11
يجوز بقرار من وزير الداخلية لأسباب هامة يقدرها رفض منح جواز السفر أو تجديده كما يجوز له سحب الجواز بعد إعطائه.

المادة 12
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد تنص عليها القوانين الأخرى يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد عن خمسين جنيهاً أو ما يعادلها من الليرات السورية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من خالف أحكام القرار الصادر بالتطبيق للمادة الثانية أو أبدى أمام السلطة المختصة أقوالاً كاذبة أو قدم إليها أوراقاً غير صحيحة مع علمه بذلك لتسهيل حصوله أو حصول غيره على تأشيرة خروج تتيح له مغادرة أراضي الجمهورية العربية المتحدة.

المادة 13
يعاقب كل من خالف حكم المادة 9 بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً أو (450) ليرة سورية ولا تزيد على مائتي جنيه أو 1800 ليرة سورية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، وتكون العقوبة في حالة العودة خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ الحكم النهائي في الجريمة الأولى الحبس والغرامة معاً مع حرمان المخالف من حق الحصول على وثيقة سفر لمدة خمس سنوات.

المادة 14
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد تنص عليها القوانين الأخرى، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً أو 450 ليرة سورية ولا تزيد على مائتي جنيه أو 1800 ليرة سورية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من خالف المادتين 1، 3 والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً لها.

المادة 15
يلغى كل نص يتعارض مع هذا القانون من الأحكام الواردة في القانون رقم 74 لسنة 1952 كما يلغى القانون رقم 476 لسنة 1957.

المادة 16
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره ولوزير الداخلية إصدار القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذه.
__________________

----------

